# Mailing address to Halifax Navy Base



## forgetjohnson (30 May 2010)

What is the mailing address for HAlifax Navy base??  ;D
Thanks !!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (30 May 2010)

Are you looking for any unit in particular??  The *generic* address (gotten off the internet, if you Googled it)


P.O. Box 99000, Stn Forces
Halifax, NS B3K 5X5


----------



## donaldk (3 Jun 2010)

Rank, Surname, First Name, Initial(s), last three of the SN (separate by spaces not commas)
Unit of Employment (eg. HMCS TORONTO)
PO BOX 99000 STN FORCES
HALIFAX NS  B3K 5X5

If you do not know the unit of employment of the member, leave this out!- STAD post office will route it accordingly if the member has cleared into the post office - as writing in a unit overrides default routing (ie. I use this when I need the wife to send mail to the attached posted ship I am at - even though I am cleared in at OT DIV which is my default work mailling address)


----------

